# hydro vs. soil



## tallslim (Apr 14, 2005)

in personal experience which was more successful, the hydro or the soil grown plant. whats the basis of your argument.  i'm looking for yeild amount


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

I haven`t grown either yet, but I can tell you that hydro yields more if you grow it right. You have to keep good control of your temps and nute ratios, but if you do that you will have bigger plants and more yield.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2005)

> I haven`t grown either yet, but I can tell you that hydro yields more if you grow it right.



.....hmmmm, I'd beg to differ Goldie. Hydro is said to get you there quicker, but as for overall yeild.. *???* It would be my thoughts, that as long as optimal conditions are maintained in both process's, both should produce near equally. ..BUT..I am a soil kinda' guy and have near 0 experience water farming.
   I like dirt. It is far more forgiving to the new/unexperienced grower, go 100% organic, and you cannot compare the flavors..."IMHHO"


----------



## notthecops (Apr 19, 2005)

Speaking from experience, hydro yeilds more, but dirt is easier to grow.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 19, 2005)

hydro is also cleaner.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 21, 2005)

why havent you been posting weeddog


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 21, 2005)

been busy here lately,


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah I understand man I lost my whole crop a few weeks ago really sucked Im smoking my reserve as I speak


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 21, 2005)

After growing in soil for a period of time (haha), I'm finding hydro is so much easier to deal with than soil. Example: if you over nute you plants with soil, you will need to do a clean water flush, but with hydro just empty a pint or two of solution and add fresh water with PH adjusted, your done. Also no messy soil to deal with, I hated that part of the ordeal. Once one understands how their nutes change the PH levels, it becomes very simple and so much cleaner. Advice: TigerBloom works great with Hydro, have tried many types and none would do what (TB) would do, but to each their own.


Grim


----------



## nobogart (Apr 24, 2005)

my hydro tastes funny...........


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 24, 2005)

LMAO @ Bogart. 

Strictly a soil grower here, but I was under the impression from hydro growers I know that yeild is relevant to strain and conditions. Hick said what I wanted to say...hydro speeds up things a bit, but I'm not too convinced it yeilds more in the long run. I think that would depend on too many factors, and if so the differences would be slight. A properly cared for soil grow can yeild pretty well itself.


----------

